# Added Hooks to my LS Grapple & Backhoe Bucket



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

Got them on my FEL Bucket now I added Hooks to my Grapple & Backhoe Bucket.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Excellent work!!!! Can't have enough hooks!!!!

In my opinion it's the #1 addition to any piece of equipment. I have three on my FEL bucket. A link hook on each end and a slip hook in the middle.

My TLB has three hooks on the front bucket and one on the backside of the hoe bucket as you did.

Thanks for posting the pics. Will motivate someone to take action.


----------

